# Not wearing wedding ring (female)



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Are there any reasons a female wouldn't wear her wedding ring? (Other than if she were pregnant?)


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't wear one, for religious reasons. its also more of a western culture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

There are two fairly recent threads on this matter if you do a search.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

"They don't fit any more", as I was told a number of years ago.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Neither I nor my wife wear ours. 

I broke mine years ago and never bothered to have it repaired. Hers no longer fits but we've never bothered to resize it.

Ultimately, we both decided it was just an unnecessary symbol.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh and it can be a work hazard from some.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't wear one, rings irritate me.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I quit wearing mine back in late '06. My husband had just finished up a three-week bender.

I knew the marriage was a farce. The ring didn't symbolize anything of value. Other than the fact he bought me a lot of bling just to impress everyone else.

I was not impressed.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Why are you asking specifically about females?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I take mine off (all rings) when baking.. especially meatloaf or making meatballs. Every once in a while, It will be several days before I remember to put them back on.

Personally, I really like wearing my wedding ring. When I forget to put them back on I usually I notice at work & my hands feel "naked" without them. 

I remember when mine (wedding ring) broke. I was SOOOO upset. My husband got me a temporary replacement when it was getting repaired. I wish I still had the replacement too... but that was gone to the pawn shop years & years & years ago.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess I should've specified American culture females... I ask specifically about females because I have ran across many men who have chosen not to wear it.... for various reasons, but never ran across a happily married woman who didn't wear one. Was just curious on my end...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> I guess I should've specified American culture females... I ask specifically about females because I have ran across many men who have chosen not to wear it.... for various reasons, but never ran across a happily married woman who didn't wear one. Was just curious on my end...


I'm going to take a wild, unsubstantiated guess here - this is probably a regional issue. There are parts of the US where this is probably prevalent and parts where it's probably almost unheard of.

It might be like trying to find an atheist in Mississippi.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Cletus said:


> I'm going to take a wild, unsubstantiated guess here - this is probably a regional issue. There are parts of the US where this is probably prevalent and parts where it's probably almost unheard of.
> 
> It might be like trying to find an atheist in Mississippi.


I don't know. I did live most of my married life south of the mason dixon line, however, even where I live now, lots of people, lots of married folk, and most women wear their rings. I only came across the first one the other day, whom at least my dh said was married, but she didn't wear a ring.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Hmmmm...weird. Every married woman I know wears hers, except for sports and such.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I think everyone should wear one. Oh yeah, I have a jewelry store...


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

This probably really superficial but I HATE walking around pregnant without wedding rings almost as much as I hate my pregnant piglet fingers.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I have lived in states across the US, big cities such as charlotte and Houston, I been married for over 10 years. We have never felt the need to wear one. I have only been asked once why I don't wear one by a female coworker who had just divorce.

I think it's a personal reason why you value your rings and it means something special to you and your spouse.
For me, my parents didn't wear one, I grew up with people who don't wear one. It's a tradition I don't share. That doesn't mean I don't get teary eyes when people exchange rings during their ceremony.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

As mablenc said, for some it is religious. There are many couples in my church who do not wear ANY jewelry, including a wedding ring. I do wear mine, but I cannot wear it on my had. I wear it on a chain around my neck. I live in the US, have all my life. I've lived in Florida as well as Illinois and Michigan. In the case of my church, it isn't a regional thing. It's more about how each person/couple views jewelry.

But, there are other reasons, besides the religious one. Some have eczema bad enough that wearing it only irritates the skin (that's why I wear mine around my neck). There are still others who just feel no need for a ring... "just because". We can't really tell you why your husband's new friend doesn't wear hers...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

livelaughlovenow said:


> I ... never ran across a happily married woman who didn't wear one.


Well that explains things here. My wife decided the marriage was over and was only waiting until the youngest graduated from high school. So she stopped wearing her rings. It was a statement to herself (and I presume other men) that she no longer considered herself married.

I have never known a happily married woman who did not wear rings except during activities which would be difficult or damaging (gardening, working in a chemical lab, etc).


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

In my experience, most happily married women do wear one.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

My wife is Korean, and it's not part of her culture. Thank goodness too, because then I don't have to wear mine (I detest rings). 

Generally, we wear them for formal occasions only. 

She often wears her engagement ring though, since she still loves showing that off. Engagement rings are much more noticeable anyway.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Laila8 said:


> In my experience, most happily married women do wear one.


A bit judgemental? 

I guess you have not met me or thousands of happily married women who don't wear one.
:scratchhead:


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

mablenc said:


> A bit judgemental?
> 
> I guess you have not met me or thousands of happily married women who don't wear one.
> :scratchhead:


key words "in my experience".


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't have mine on today. I took it off and left it at home when we went camping a couple of weeks ago and haven't dug it out to put back on yet. All it means is that I've been in a rush in the mornings getting ready for work.

I often don't wear it on weekends when I'm doing yard work.

If I had a plain band with no stones I would wear it more often, but mine are soldered together and I hate wearing it places where the stones could get damaged. I've had to replace two so far.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

rings are so passe, tatoos above the pubis are more vogue


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> rings are so passe, tatoos above the pubis are more vogue


its easier to remove a ring that to erase a tattoo! Plus you can cash in on the ring.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I grew up in the Northeast and have lived in Virginia and now Texas. The people I know wear wedding rings.

I wear mine any time I leave the house. So does my wife. if there was something worng with thr ings we would fix it or get new ones.

Some types of work are not conduscive to wearing rings. But many people will put the rings back on when not doing this work.

I do not wear my wedding ring to the GYM.

I am sure many folks are just not into it.

But let's state the obvious. While not all encompassing, if a person normally wears a ring and then stops for no apparent reason one needs to consider that they do not feel married any more or they wish others to not see them as being married. Some folks are not really fully into this whole married thing either. They never stop looking. I am not saying that this is true for those who do not wear rings. But you do the math.

Now of course this will bring out the PC critics who wish to disprove this because, this is NOT why THEY do not wear a ring. Which is completely irrelevant. Some folks do not want to wear a ring because it cramps their style. YMMV. Other are just not into this culture. Whatever. This should be viewed in the context of activities. If a man or woman goes "out on the town" and takes their wedding ring off to do so, then you have your answer. If a person works in and office and takes their ring off there it "might" be that they do not want to be seen as taken. This all said many men and women target people with rings for the sport of it. Or they assume that if they are married they are vulnerable.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I wear mine all the time. My husband only takes his off to shower or for really messy tasks around the house.

Here's a recent discussion about why some people wear their rings all the time and why others don't.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-term-success-marriage/81922-wedding-rings.html (click on the link)


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> rings are so passe, tatoos above the pubis are more vogue


By the time they see the tattoo it is clear that being married is not a show stopper. 

They could just wear panties / g-string / thong that say :

Married -- but available
Married -- if you can read this I obviously can't be trusted.

using very tiny print would be a hoot.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah suddenly no longer wearing one would signal a red flag to most. It also gets the office gossip rolling. 

You can also be a cheating scumbag who wears a ring daily.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> I guess I should've specified American culture females... I ask specifically about females because I have ran across many men who have chosen not to wear it.... for various reasons, but never ran across a happily married woman who didn't wear one. Was just curious on my end...


I didn't wear mine for 10 years but I see that you were asking specifically about happily married women.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

livelaughlovenow said:


> I guess I should've specified American culture females... I ask specifically about females because I have ran across many men who have chosen not to wear it.... for various reasons,* but never ran across a happily married woman who didn't wear one. Was just curious on my end...*


I am one of those (meaning not wearing 24/7 - I still wear it though!).... I simply don't like jewelry on my fingers for long periods of time...that's all it is. Sometimes my fingers swell up & I can't stand it. I also hardly wear necklaces. 

I posted about this on that thread link CoffeeAmore gave ...on more detail.....it seems many have this belief one can't possibly be happily married if that ring is not on 24 hrs a day representing your said vows/ Union. 

It's like anything else in life...people are different....it's helps tremendously if you are on the same page as your spouse though..... It's never bothered him ..that I only wear them out & about....and it's never bothered me if he doesn't wear his either. 

Yrs ago... we were watching a Movie where this criminal cut the ladies finger off to get her rock, kinda stuck in his mind...he's told me after that, he wouldn't care if I ever wore it. He knows my heart, I know his...

Like today, his day off....lounging around the house.... no rings. Now if we went out to dinner tonight with friends, I'd slip mine on... He only seems to wear his If I hand it to him. He is not allowed to wear it at work, he could get his hand ripped off.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

mablenc said:


> Yeah suddenly no longer wearing one would signal a red flag to most. It also gets the office gossip rolling.
> 
> You can also be a cheating scumbag who wears a ring daily.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Are there any reasons a female wouldn't wear her wedding ring? (Other than if she were pregnant?)


The only time I didn't wear my wedding ring was at the end of my pregnancy and when I worked in a "ghetto" area of town. Many people were robbed and I didn't want to risk putting myself at risk by wearing my wedding ring. Other than that, I always wear my ring.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I am a man, but when I was married, I never took my ring off. Just couldn't be bothered really. I don't have a job where it would be dangerous, so I just left it on all the time. I will do the same when I get remarried.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Wife and I got married without a wedding ring, i.e., the traditional diamond. Her family had nice matching wedding bands they made for us that we used for the ceremony. We both wore them for a while, then I stopped wearing mine after a while and then she did the same. She keeps them in her jewelry box next to each other. Been married almost 20 years. But there was no "all of the sudden" moment with either of us in this regard. Neither of us are jewelry people and we don't wear any other rings.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I gave my wife a new ring for our 25th anniversary. She gave me one too.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I (a woman) have *never worn* my wedding rings (or other jewelry) on a regular basis, the reason is because I am an engineer who works with electronic hardware every day and the rings are an electrostatic discharge hazard. I could destroy a computer board worth 10’s of thousands of dollars because a wedding ring is a very good conductor of electricity. 

I am also a police/sport dog trainer and don’t want to risk my ring being caught in a dog’s prong collar as it would likely rip my finger off. 

I *do wear *my rings when I am not engaged in an activity where it would be a safety hazard. I would imagine this is a common practice in many professions.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

To me, the whole getting married thing is to show the world we belong to each other. Otherwise a serious, committed relationship can be the same as marriage. But people tend to not take a relationship serious, unless you're officially married. When hubby and I were dating, guys would hit on me and girls on him, and would not back off hearing that "I have a bf/gf" More like "So what, you're not married". So if marriage is what it takes to show the world our love, here, we're married. To me, the wedding ring is the symbol of that, and I proudly wear it.
There are some people who can't wear rings though, and that's a shame. There are others who mislead the interested opposite sex members to think they're single. Talk about disappointment then...and the usual :I didn't know he's married" line...


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Laila8 said:


> In my experience, most happily married women do wear one.


My wife doesn't wear hers. It broke a few years ago and she never got around to fixing it. I think the real reason she hasn't fixed it or replaced it is because she hates me (and in typical walk-away-wife fashion won't admit it). I can guarantee everyone she knows has noticed she doesn't wear it. There was even a rumor around a few months ago that we were divorcing...

It may be regional, but I was VERY surprised at all of the women who said they don't wear it and it's no big deal. It would stand out around here.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

MrK said:


> My wife doesn't wear hers. It broke a few years ago and she never got around to fixing it. I think the real reason she hasn't fixed it or replaced it is because she hates me (and in typical walk-away-wife fashion won't admit it). I can guarantee everyone she knows has noticed she doesn't wear it. There was even a rumor around a few months ago that we were divorcing...
> 
> It may be regional, but I was VERY surprised at all of the women who said they don't wear it and it's no big deal. It would stand out around here.


That's the beauty of diversity, that not everyone abides by the same norms and customs. Best thing is to embrace it and accept it as it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

mablenc said:


> That's the beauty of diversity, that not everyone abides by the same norms and customs. Best thing is to embrace it and accept it as it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Embrace the fact that my wife doesn't wear her ring because she hates me?

:scratchhead:


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

MrK said:


> Embrace the fact that my wife doesn't wear her ring because she hates me?
> 
> :scratchhead:


No, I'm sorry for not clarifying I was referring to this part 
"It may be regional, but I was VERY surprised at all of the women who said they don't wear it and it's no big deal. It would stand out around here."

Again sorry, 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

